# Get windows 10 in older lumia



## Gokul Rajan (Mar 4, 2017)

DOWNLOAD&UPGRADE WINDOWS 10 IN OLDER LUMIA DEVICE

1. CHECK YOUR LUMIA 8.1.12xxxx ABOVE UPDATE

2. DOWNLOAD FOLLOWING SOFTWARE
         a .WP8 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.0
         b.XAP DEPLOYER
3.INSTALL  THE SOFTWARE IN YOUR COMPUER
         WP8 SDK Tools Lite - AND OPEN THIS SOFTWARE : YOUR MICROSOFT EMAIL & PASSWORD AND UNLOCK YOUR PHONE
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968
4.DOWNLOAD 
         a.CustomWPSystem
         b.CustemPFD

(CustomWPSystem)https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...p-customwpsystem-patch-xaps-wpsystem-t2975419
(CustemPFD)https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057
5.OPEN XAP DEPLOYER
      INSTALL -CustomWPSystem
6.OPEN YOUR WP STORE INSTALL  -"PREVIEW FOR DEVELOPER" SOFTWARE DOWNLOAD 
       AND MOVE TO SD-CARD
7.OPEN YOUR "CustomWPSystem" AND ALLOW PERMISSION TO SD-CARD AND SLIDE NEXT MENU
       CHOOSE APP  IN CustomWPSystem TARGET APP IS "PREVIEW FOR DEVELOPER" AND SLIDE
         AND SELECT XAP "CustemPFD" PRESS DEPOY ONE or TWO FINALEY YOU GET MESSAGE 
         "DEPLOY COMPLETE" AND CLOSE THE APP
8.OPEN YOUR "PREVIEW FOR DEVELOPER" CHANGE YOUR DEVICE  MODEL NAME(YOUR LUMIA RAM-1GB ,CHOOSE L 830,ETC YOUR LUMIA HAVE  512 RAM CHOOSE W10 512 RAM SUPPORTED DEVICE NAME  )
    HKLM-->SYSTEM-->Platform-->DeviceTargetingInfo CHANGE DEVICE MODELNAME
           PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
           PhoneModelName : Lumia 830
9. CHECK UPDATE (you didn't get update for windows 10)
10. INSTALL WINDOWS INSIDER AND CHOOSE ANY RING {PREVIEW ,FAST or SLOW RING}
11.AND CHECK YOU GET WINDOWS 10 UPDATE


----------



## dxdy (Mar 4, 2017)

for x20 devices, just unlock bootloader with WP Internals, change registry, download upgrade advisor and upgrade...


----------



## lc12 (Jul 20, 2018)

*Nokia Lumia Cyan WP 8.1 upgrade to WP10*

Hi,
Sorry, if I were to be posting in wrong place. (?). Was searching on web & this popped up.    
What registry to use (?) - "Phone Mfg" & the "Phone Model" name for phones Nokia Lumia Cyan RM-975_1005-512MB?   
Build - 8.10.12397.895.   Has 3.34 left over in phone and over 60+GB on SD cards. 
'Offline updater' doesn't work on this model- tried many times & yes, I used only '7-zip' to extract . ' OTC updater'' does not have this model on its list & doesn't work, either - tried many times....anyhow, nothing to lose.  Have 8.0, 8.1 sdk's &  to used 'Deployer' & to install 0003./0005 xap files.  No luck.
Btw, added 1GB temp file to phone from Win10PC, to get  extra space for upgrading purposes, that I'll be deleting afterwards once downloads were to start, somehow (?) - want to install build 10586 on phone& only & stop there; as I'm aware that this phone won't probably take further updates, like 'creators update' too well.  Want to make this as  realistic as possible-at least have it updated to 1st version of WP10.
If it makes any difference, I'm in U.S., in case info needed for _whatever...._....    
Thank you


----------



## lc12 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Still trying On 635 Cyan's*

Hi, thanks for your response's. 
It's been about a week, I've tried multiple times again,  but the phones won't give. I've hard reset a few times , but yet no luck.  I try to put in registry for the Nokia Lumia 535 also ((, to take it back for  480x800 resolution purposes - the registry won't let me change anything. I get _"ops...error while writing this value"_ - it's like something is blocking me (M.S. now in 2018?). the phones are unlocked via the tool in W.P.internals & SDK's.  I feel like I'm hitting a dead horse with a stick.  Which registry, if possible of course, should I use for 635 Lumia Cyan with 512 MB?  If not possible, just someone tell me, I'll simply stop trying & just throw away phones.  Nothing to lose here...if it breaks, it breaks. Just toys at this point. 
8/26/2018 - I gave up. It's obvious M.S. is behind this block, can't even show the phone on the screen anymore - they took away the "Project My Screen App" having a Windows phone 8.1.  They've truly abandoned us.



Gokul Rajan said:


> DOWNLOAD&UPGRADE WINDOWS 10 IN OLDER LUMIA DEVICE
> 
> 1. CHECK YOUR LUMIA 8.1.12xxxx ABOVE UPDATE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Aug 27, 2018)

lc12 said:


> Hi, thanks for your response's.
> It's been about a week, I've tried multiple times again,  but the phones won't give. I've hard reset a few times , but yet no luck.  I try to put in registry for the Nokia Lumia 535 also ((, to take it back for  480x800 resolution purposes - the registry won't let me change anything. I get _"ops...error while writing this value"_ - it's like something is blocking me (M.S. now in 2018?). the phones are unlocked via the tool in W.P.internals & SDK's.  I feel like I'm hitting a dead horse with a stick.  Which registry, if possible of course, should I use for 635 Lumia Cyan with 512 MB?  If not possible, just someone tell me, I'll simply stop trying & just throw away phones.  Nothing to lose here...if it breaks, it breaks. Just toys at this point.
> 8/26/2018 - I gave up. It's obvious M.S. is behind this block, can't even show the phone on the screen anymore - they took away the "Project My Screen App" having a Windows phone 8.1.  They've truly abandoned us.

Click to collapse



First question you install the app correctly ,if you install , just forgot that quiestion
secondly change the values   Lumia 550 RM-1127 just try this , didn't get it try windows 10 mobile devices and change the values


----------



## dr_vaice (Jan 23, 2019)

Gokul Rajan said:


> DOWNLOAD&UPGRADE WINDOWS 10 IN OLDER LUMIA DEVICE
> 
> 1. CHECK YOUR LUMIA 8.1.12xxxx ABOVE UPDATE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



must your phone have an sd card for this to work, what do you do in the case of lumia 925


----------

